# Look for accounts around Danbury, Ct



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

I looking for accounts in the Danbury area. I have a1-ton dump with a sander and am fully insured. I am also willing to work as a sub for the right price. Let me know what you have. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Goldpro has a new friend!


----------



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

No one needs anything?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

I will pay you travel time to work in NYC and guarantee long hours; please call 774-244-0106


----------

